
Facebook, Instagram, WhatsApp Down Globally - m0ck
http://facebook.com
======
JorgeGT
I like how this is just a link to facebook.com --- the proof is in the
pudding? Here's a link to downdetector though:
[https://downdetector.com/status/facebook](https://downdetector.com/status/facebook)

------
thecupisblue
Just noticed this, wondering what is the cause behind a downage this serious -
they rely on being constantly up and have huge investments in infrastructure
to avoid this. Possible attack or a large change gone wrong?

~~~
colejohnson66
Reminds me of the YouTube outage a few months ago. You never notice that these
sites are never down until they’re down

------
mrzool
Why are people upvoting this? It’s just a link to facebook.com and it’s not
even true. All 3 services are working for me in Germany, so it’s definitely
not “global”. A quick check on isitdownrighrnow.com tells me facebook and
instagram are up and running.

~~~
raverbashing
Sure, "works for me" == everybody is lying. Great logic there

[https://downdetector.com/status/facebook/map/](https://downdetector.com/status/facebook/map/)

~~~
mrzool
I never said that.

------
akoster
Having problems getting FB messenger, Facebook.com and Whatsapp to
load/connect/deliver messages from the east coast of the US using both my
mobile data plan and home internet connection

------
hotgeart
Nope, in EU its working fine

~~~
proboscis
Working in the UK.

~~~
bencollier49
Not for me it isn't.

------
iamgopal
WhatsApp is Working being much more distributed.

------
frostymarvelous
Ghana. Whatsapp is fine but Facebook is down.

------
hotprogrammer
Down for me here in the UK.

~~~
geoah
Works fine in UK over EE and Virgin

------
yawboakye
WhatsApp is down in Prague

